# Our new chat room



## TheOldSalt

Since our chat is fried for about half of you, those who can't use It can try our semi-official alternate:
.
http://www.aquauniverse.org/smf/
.
It's not part of FishForums, but run by some of our members.

Sometimes registering there is a bit tricky, but if you have problems, say so here and the mods there can try to fix it.

I think you have to be actually logged in over there to be able to see the chat link.


----------



## Elry

I can't register. All I get is this: Wrong value type sent to the database. Array of integers expected. (comment_ids)
>>


----------



## lohachata

elry ; email me the screen name you will be using and your email address..i will register you and send you your password.....


----------



## lohachata

just wanted to let you folks know that have already registered.....

i am doing some work on AU deleting some of the 10,000 bot members.....i will do my best not to ; but i may accidently delete your account...if you create a post i will most likely see it and not screw up...but if i do just let me know and i will fix it...

many thanks ;
john


----------



## Betta man

This might work for you guys... 
1: click on link to aqau universe.
2:click on help at top of screen "help". here it says user cp and that stuff.
3: click on registering and it should work... Try it!
Try a link that I will attempt to post... 

http://aquauniverse.org/smf/index.php?action=help;page=registering


----------



## lohachata

have you registered yet betta man ?
that link didn't work for me at all.....you might want to just type "http" one time instead of two.....lol


----------



## Betta man

I haven't and I probably won't... The link doesn't work, but I think the steps do because the registration form came up...


----------



## blindkiller85

Yeah, tried registering. Failed

Emailed - Got an email saying I was registered but when I try to login it says "username does not exist "


----------



## Betta man

blindkiller85 said:


> Yeah, tried registering. Failed
> 
> Emailed - Got an email saying I was registered but when I try to login it says "username does not exist "


Did you try the steps?


----------



## blindkiller85

Betta man said:


> Did you try the steps?


What steps are there? 

Got Email via AquaUniverse saying " You're user name and pw is this and this "

Entered in username/password said Username does not exist.

Registration - Provide SN/PW/Email confirm via email and start browsing. But failed.

What other steps are you talking about?


----------



## lohachata

killer...i was trying to get rid of some of the 10,000 or so spam members and accidently deleted your account....
my apologies....i will get you registered again....


----------



## blindkiller85

Nice lol. I send you an email asking to register, and you turn around and undo what you did already.

And tried to login again with no success saying " username does not exist "


----------



## lohachata

i don't wanna talk about it........lol


----------



## blindkiller85

Loha, I'm signed up but ugh....yeah I can't post anything. Sent an email back to you a few days ago and still can't do anything.


----------



## lohachata

yeah...we are having problems there with posting...i /can register you and you can go into chat ; but you can't post...i have to contact the guy that does all of the real tech work....oh yeah...don't feel bad...i deleted his account too...next i am going to delete the owner of the site i guess......
hire the mentally handicapped......we're fun to watch....


----------



## blindkiller85

Hahahah nice Loha. 

I've went into chat several times much like the chat here and I'm always acting like a skitzo and talking to myself.


----------



## lohachata

yeah...we really need to get more people over there to chat....not always easy to do..


----------

